# A100 Amazon USB speakers not working with onboard audio



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

In an earlier thread, I was looking for help with rocksmith on PC, one of the things I was going to try is running my USB speakers from Amazon Basic directly through my motherboard audio, somehow, they do not work, I have enabled onboard audio in the BIOS, and I have a Razer Tiamat running through an Asus Xonar DSX PCI E slot. I have tried setting the speakers to the default device, but that does not work either, I have also tried disabling the sound card in device manager.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f59/need-help-setting-up-rocksmith-2014-for-pc-1113946.html


> I have also tried disabling the sound card in device manager.


Go to Start/Search and type* devmgmt.msc*, right click the *devmgmt* results and Run As Administrator. In the Elevated _Device Manager_ are there any devices with yellow flags? Or devices with Red X's? Yellow flags need drivers, Red X's are disabled devices. You cannot disable the Sound Card and expect sound to come out of it. 
Make sure you have the USB cable plugged in and the Green Mini Audio jack plugged into the Green Audio input on the computer. Turn the knob of the powered speakers to On.

Go to Control Panel/Sound. Under *Playback* what is listed? Highlight *Speakers* or whatever Sound Device is listed and press the *Configure* button then *Test*. Does the Graph go up and down? If there is more then one Audio device then test all of them. If one is working that is not the Default Audio device then make that the default. 
If there are yellow flags for Audio device in the Device Manager, go to the computer manufacturers support/download drivers, type in your Make and Model# and choose your version of Windows 10 (eg) 32 bit or 64 bit and download the Audio driver and any other drivers you need from the Device Manager for your model.


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

The Tiamat works fine through the sound card, but Rocksmith is a bit temperamental, so I am trying to get it to run straight from my motherboard, all the drivers are updated and there are no drivers missing.I got the USB speakers to work now, but rocksmith still insists that there is no audio output device.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go over the installation guide and make sure you didn't miss anything: http://static2.cdn.ubi.com/ncsa/rocksmith/website/guides/rs-install-disc_012414.pdf If you still have problems, post in the Steam Community Forum for better results: ERROR SOUND INITIALIZATION :: Rocksmith 2014 General Discussions


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have posted on the steamcommunity thread, I will wait and see what happens, thank you for the help Spunk


----------

